# Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?



## Oberharzer (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo werte Petrijünger!
Ich fische seit letztem Jahr ausschließlich mit Schonhaken weil:
-was soll das ganze Catch und Release wenn der Fisch blutet wie sau oder ewig an der Luft war weil der Haken so fest saß
-die extrem sicher im Fisch sitzten
-sich spielend leicht aus dem Maul lösen lassen
-wenn der Haken doch mal im Finger hängt einfach wieder rausgeht

Gehe sogar so weit das ich an meinen Spinnern die Wiederhaken der Drillinge runterbiege.

Wollen ja das saubere Angeln nicht nur den Fliegenfischern überlassen!


----------



## Nicolai (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Hallo,

hat man denn nicht mehr aussteiger als vorher? Bei mir steigen sowieso recht viele Fische wieder aus, mit Schonhaken würden sie bei mir warscheinlich überhaupt nicht mehr Hängen. Aber ich denke mal dass das in den Schonzeiten eine recht gute alternative ist.

Mfg. Nico


----------



## Khain75 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Also catch und relasen sollste ja ohnehin nicht......:q 

naja schonharken so ne sache habs 2-3 mal versucht  mit spährlichen  erfahrungen........gleich in die tonne gekloppt.... dann liber anschlag früher setzen......ist genauso schonend


----------



## esox_105 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich angele größtenteils mit angedrücktem Widerhaken, und habe auch nicht mehr aussteiger als andere die mit Widerhaken angeln.


----------



## Miehzman (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Angedrückten Widerhaken nehm 9ich bei uns im Teich auch gerne, da die Fische eh alle so klein sond, dass der Drill selten langer als 2 min dauert...
Angel ich bei uns im Bach manchmal aber auch, weil der anschlag nich so hart gesetzt werden muss, damit der Haken gut stzt


----------



## kxffxkxffx (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

also bei uns an den Vereinsteichen darf nur mit Schonhaken gefischt werden.

Ansonsten Angel ich eigentlich schon mit normalen Haken. Habe aber bisher keine Unterschiede feststellen können. Den Fisch, den du mit Schonhaken  verlierst, hättest du mit Widerhaken wahrscheinlich auch nicht bekommen :g


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Vor allem beim Zanderangeln habe ich einige nicht noch nicht maßige Fische vor dem Tod durch den angedrückten Widerhaken bewahren können. Es lohnt sich echt, vor allen dingen, wenn sie tiefer schlucken, was sich nun leider nicht immer vermeiden lässt...
KOF!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Joa besonders beim Fischen auf Bachforellen benutze ich auch häufig angedrückte Widerhaken .
Das man dadurch mehr Fische verliert halte ich für n Gerücht .
Wenn der Haken vernünftig sitzt , denn sitzt er auch ...
Wenn nicht hilft der Widerhaken auch nicht mehr .


----------



## WillyHB (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Moinsen,
ich benutze schon seit sehr langem nur noch Haken mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Das hat den Vorteil, sollte es doch mal zu einem Schnurbruch kommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß ist, das der Fisch den Haken los wird.
Hinzu kommt, das es leichter ist den gefangenen Fisch abzuhaken ohne lange mit der Löseschere daran herum zu reißen.
Zum Thema Aussteiger.
Solange die Schnur zum Fisch auf Spannung bleibt und der Fisch im Drill geführt wird kann nichts passieren.
Ich habe jedenfalls nicht signifikant mehr Fische verloren seitdem ich ohne Widerhaken fische.
Und die, die ich nicht gehakt habe, hätte ich auch nicht mit Widerhaken nicht bekommen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
MfG Willy


----------



## gismowolf (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

@WillyHB
Schließe mich Deinem posting 100%-ig an!Ich angle auch schon ca.30 Jahre mit angedrücktem Widerhaken.


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich habe an Match- und Feederrute schon mit Schonhaken gefischt und hatte nicht mehr Aussteiger als sonst.
Trotzdem macht mans irgendwie viel zu selten... #q


----------



## heinzrch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Angle auch meistens mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Man sollte hier nochmal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, daß es keiner speziellen Schonhaken bedarf, sondern völlig ausreichend ist, die vorhandenen Widerhaken mit ner Zange anzudrücken.
Durch die Verdickung die beim Andrücken entsteht, ist immer noch so ne Art Widerhakeneffekt vorhanden. Oft reiße ich auch mit der Zange diese Verdickung weg, sodaß mit der abgerissenen Fläche (wo mal der Widerhaken dran war...) so ne Art "Mikrowiderhaken" entsteht. Ist aber ein bisschen kniffelig und geht am besten mit spröden Haken.
Mehr Aussteiger hat ein routinierter Angler, der die Leine auf Spannung hält, sicher nicht. Höchstens Anfänger, die im Drill mal die Leine durchhängen lassen :q


----------



## Oberharzer (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich hatte auch nicht mehr Austeiger als vorher! Finde die Haken sitzen supersicher! Schonhaken sind schon manchmal anders gebogen, was aber von Vorteil ist da der Anschlag so gut gelingt! Klar, Fische werden immer austeigen, aber bestimmt nicht aufgrung der Haken!


----------



## Oberharzer (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Nur um es nochmal zu erwähnen, fischt mit Schonhaken, Barbless!


----------



## Kurzer (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Hallo,

beim Fliegenfisch ist es bei mir ein MUSS! ;->


----------



## Christian D (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Auch beim Brandungsangeln habe ich schon die Schonhaken benutzt...es funktioniert genauso gut.Besonders das sanftere lösen des Hakens.


----------



## Barben Fischer (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich fische häufig mit Schonhaken da bei uns im Bach und Fluss das Angeln mit Widerhaken verboten ist. Gute Regelung da viele kleine Bachforellen und co. herumschwimmen #6 

Meine Erfahrungen sind sehr gut, wenn der Haken sitzt dann sitzt er, konnte schon grosse Barben ohne Probleme am Schonhaken landen. Das Prob ist dann halt eher wenn mal kein Druck mehr auf der Schnur ist, dann geht der Haken schon mal raus wenns blöd geht, aber da kann sich jeder selber lieb sein beim Drillen. Und so kann man bei einem Forellensprung auch mal bibbern ob der haken bleibt:m


----------



## NorbertF (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich drücke meine Drillinge eigentlich immer an. Nur manchmal vergesse ich es bei neuen Ködern.
Die Einzelhaken von den GuFis drücke ich nicht an, war bisher nicht nötig die gehn auch so gut raus.


----------



## Scotsman (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Für mich als Fliegenfischer gibt es natürlich nichts anderes als mit angedrücktem Widerhaken bzw. mit Schonhaken zu fischen.
Was das verlieren von ischen im Drill anbelangt kann ich nur sagen, dass man ohne Widerhaken absolut nicht mehr Fische verliert als mit. Voraussetzung ist natürlich dass man sauber drillt und Kontakt zum Fisch hat, aber das sollte ja wohl sowieso eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.


----------



## Oberharzer (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Habe übrigens auch bei meinen Spinnern die Wiederhaken angedrückt, geade hier macht das viel Sinn!
Auch beim Ansitzangeln mit Köfi lasse ich nur einen Wiederhaken am Drilling stehen, um den Köfi etwas sicherer einzuhängen.

Ihr tut dem Fischen echt einen Gefallen, ich habe keine Lust auch nur den kleinsten Fisch zu verangen!

Viellecht macht ihr in eurem Bekanntenkreis auch mal n bisschen Werbung für Schonhaken! Ich tue es ständig.


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

hallo, gutes thema, werde ich in zukunft auch probieren mit angedrücktem wiederhaken bzw welche gleich ohne wiederhaken!
grüsse
toni


----------



## nerfling (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Hallo,

der thread ist ja schon etwas " in die Jahre gekommen" deshalb würde mich der aktuelle Stand zum Thema "Schonend angeln / Schonhaken / Fisch vom Haken schütteln ohne ihn anzufassen " interessieren.
laßt mal hören was Ihr alles so an schonenden Techniken / material anwendet.

Grüße

Nerfling


----------



## Janbr (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich fisch alle meine Fliegen entweder ohne oder mit angedruecktem Widerhaken.

Interessant ist, das die Schweiz teilweise Widerhaken verboten hat. z.B.:



> 6.2.5 Im Urnersee erlaubt ist das Fischen mit den nachstehend erwähnten Fanggeräten und Fangmethoden:
> a) Die Flug-, die Spinn-, die Grundangel- und die Zapfenfischerei mit natürlichem oder künstlichem Köder, mit einfachen oder mehrendigen Angelhaken ohne Widerhaken. Es dürfen höchstens zwei Angelruten gleichzeitig verwendet werden.


 
Gruss

Jan


----------



## stormi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

fische schon ewig barbless hooks, in england pflicht und kaufe in DE keine haken  halte 0 vom gerücht dass man mehr fische verlieren würde


----------



## Janbr (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

@ Rubberduck

Das kenn ich, man will den Fisch an der lockeren Leine releasen, aber aus irgendeinem Grund wird er den Haken trotz Kopfschuetteln nicht los. Man fragt sich manchmal fuer was denn ueberhaupt ein Widerhaken....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Schonhaken sind ne feine Sache und ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ihre Verwendung Pflicht wäre.
Sehr viele Angler bekommen das Hakenlösen nämlich nicht wirklich auf die Reihe bzw. benutzen dabei nicht ihren Verstand.
Sie führen den Hakenlöser in den Schlund des Fisches, bis sie damit in der Biegung des Hakens angekommen sind und stoßen dann einfach nach unten.|splat:
Dadurch reißt das Gewebe, welches den Haken im Bereich Widerhaken, zuvor umschlossen hat, massiv ein oder heraus.
Es entsteht eine mitunter schlimme Verletzung, die völlig überflüssig, weil ganz einfach vermeidbar ist.
Ich habe das mal illustriert, weil ich mich darüber immer wieder aufregen könnte.:e


----------



## Vechs (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

tolles Bild Sensitivfischer #6
Mir war es zwar soweit bekannt, aber nochmal daran erinnert zu werden schadet (dem Fisch) nicht.


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

@Sensitivfischer

Das hört sich in der Theorie ganz gut an.Praktisch leider in vielen Fällen nicht machbar.
Da jene Stelle zum randrücken...gerade bei kleinen Haken...im Fleisch steckt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Janbr (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Aehnlich bescheidene Technik ist es den Hakenloeser bei tiefsitzenden Haken bis in den Verdaunungstrakt zu bohren.....

"Super" Techniken wie: Nach dem Biss mit dem anschlagen erstmal etwas warten, damit der Haken nicht so spitz sitzt un der Fisch nicht ausschlitz......

Sind natuerlich mit Widerhaken und falscher Hakenloesetechnik ein sicheres Todesurteil fuer jeden Fisch.

Aber es gibt einfach nach wie vor Leute die das nicht einsehen wollen oder koennen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sneep (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Hallo,

in der Fliegenfischerei eigentlich kein Thema mehr.

In Mischgewässern mit Äschenbestand und freigegebenen tierischen Ködern wie z. B. Maden, ist der Widerhaken fehl am Platz.

Bei einer Montage mit Futterkorb und Maden,  ist das tiefe Schlucken nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel.
Ein Schonhaken ist hier der 1. Schritt. Als weiteres muss man nicht jeden Haken entfernen. Einen tief sitzenden Haken besser kurz abschneiden und im Schlund belassen.

Dann wird herumoperiert bis der Fisch blutet, nur um den teuren Haken nicht einzubüßen und nicht neu montieren zu müssen.

Es gibt aber auch Nachteile. Auch wenn es hier bestritten wird, die Chance den Fisch zu verlieren ist größer. Dazu muss man zwar den Fehler machen, die Schnur für einen Moment ohne Spannung zu lassen, aber mit Widerhaken kann ich mir diesen Fehler erlauben.
Dieser Nachteil wird aber fast ausgeglichen durch das bessere Eindringen des Schonhakens ins Fischmaul.

Viele gekaufte Fliegen sind leider häufig auf Haken gebunden, die das andrücken des Widerhakens nicht mitmachen und an denen dann die Spitze abbricht.

Es spricht aber insgesamt viel für den Schonhaken. Wenn ich jedoch laufend Fische lande, die geschluckt haben, ist die Montage des Schonhakens Pflicht.

Und wer den Fisch mit Schonhaken nicht landen kann, hat ihn ja möglicherweise gar nicht verdient.    :q

SNEeP


----------



## Bassey (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

In Alaska darf an vielen Flüssen nur mit Schonhaken gefischt werden und die Leute fangen trotzdem.
Ich werde nun auch anfangen beim Wallerfischen mit Schonhaken zu angeln. Dabei werde ich aber auf Circlehooks umsteigen um verluste durch ausgedrehte Haken auszuschließen.
Beim Fischen mit Schonhaken ist im Drill das wichtigste, dass die Schnur kontinuierlich auf Spannung steht, komme was solle, dann ist die Gefahr des Verlustes eig. nahezu null im Bezug auf ausgedrehte oder abgeschüttelte Haken.


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Am Weiher von meinem Patenonkel mussten wir mit Schonhaken auf Karpfen angeln, bzw. haben einfach den Widerhaken mit ner Zange angedrückt. Fische wurden alle released und wenn man immer auf Spannung hält, dann kann eigentlich nicht wirklich viel passieren, so dass der Karpfen abhaut.

Klar gab es mal ein paar Ausschlitzer, dann hat man halt den nächsten Fisch landen können. Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die Anderen eben.


----------



## wusel345 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich fische schon seit über 30 Jahren mit angedrücktem Widerhaken. Die paar Fische, die mir dabei verloren gingen kann ich an zwei Händen abzählen.


----------



## vermesser (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Macht das Angeln mit Schonhaken in der Brandung Sinn? Gibts überhaupt Schonhaken in der entsprechenden Größe? Grade beim Brandungsangeln gibts ja öfter dad Problem, daß viele untermaßige Fische tief schlucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Interessantes Thema, über das ich mir zugegeben (wie wahrscheinlich viele andere auch) noch nie richtig Gedanken gemacht habe.

Steht man beim Händler ist ja auch das Regal voll mit "normalen" Haken, da müsste man sich echt immer dazu "zwingen" an die Schonhaken beim Einkauf zu denken.

Und es dürfte im Normalfall (Vermutung, nicht belegt) auch so sein, dass die Schonhaken auf Grund der weniger verbreiteten Nutzung etwas teurer sein dürften - was wiederum eine weitere Verbreitung ausschliesst.

Der Widerhaken (ob bei Angelhaken, Harpunen, Pfeilen etc.) stammt ja aus einer Zeit, in der es überlebenswichtig war, sich mit Jagd und Fischerei Proteinquellen zu sichern - das dürfte heute ja kaum noch der Grund fürs Angeln sein.

Und natürlich ärgert man sich über jeden Fisch, der im Drill abkommt. Auf der anderen Seite können, wollen und müssen die meisten Angler ja eh nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen.

Davon ausgehend sollte es eigentlch wirklich selbstverständlich sein, dass man zum Angeln eigentlich nur Schonhaken benutzt.

Vielleicht mit Ausnahmen wie bei vielen Methoden beim Meeresfischen, bei denen ja letztlich wirklich jeder (maßige) Fisch verwertet wird - wobei das auch da diskussionswürdig wäre. Da sollte man dann vielleicht wirklich mal Zahlen haben, wie viele mit Schonhaken z. B. beim Pilken oder Naturköderangeln abkommen...

Wie gesagt, äußerst interessantes Thema....
Muss ich mir mal richtig Gedanken drüber machen..


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Vielleicht bin ich da altmodisch mit meinen Ansichten, aber meinen Zielfisch den ich beangel nehme ich mit nach Hause, sofern er maßig ist_ (Ausnahme beim Friedfischangeln, dort bin ich ein moderner C&Rler)_. Da werde ich keine Schonhaken nehmen. Beißt ein Untermaßiger, so wird er schonend zurückgesetzt. Wenn man sich nicht zu dabbisch anstellt, dann bekommt der engagierte, talentierte Angler (wie wir ja alle sind) auch einen Haken mit Widerhaken gelöst ohne dem Fisch den halben Kopp zu zermatschen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer
> 
> Das hört sich in der Theorie ganz gut an.Praktisch leider in vielen Fällen nicht machbar....



Machbar ist das eigentlich immer dann, wenn der Haken im Maulbereich sitzt, also in ca. 80% der Fälle bzw. der Bewegungsspielraum im Fisch, um den Hakenlöser, so groß ist wie der Widerhaken absteht.



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ....Da jene Stelle zum randrücken...gerade bei kleinen Haken...im Fleisch steckt.
> Gruß Jörg



Das sehe ich nicht so, vielleicht hast du die Technik nicht richtig verstanden.
Der Trick beruht darauf, dass man den Einstichkanal, der durch den Haken entstanden ist, so weit oval drückt(aufweitet), durch eine Bewegung in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zur Widerhakenposition, dass der Widerhaken frei kommt.
Dabei ist es egal in welcher Gewebeart der Haken sitzt, das funktioniert nicht nur am Lippenbogen sondern auch bei einem Haken im Fischgaumen.
Zum Scheitern verurteilt ist die Sache nur, wenn ein Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat, dessen Schlund so wenig Durchmesser hat, dass der Hakenlöser kaum reinpasst.


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

@Sensitivfischer

Ich hatte Dich schon verstanden.Solange ich mit den Fingern oder einer Arterienklemme den Hakenschenkel zu fassen bekomme...ist diese Technik auch ideal.
Wenn du beim geschluckten Haken jedoch lediglich den Hakenbogen siehst,fährst du mit dem Hakenlöser die Schnur entlang bis zum Haken,und dann mit kurzem Stupp's nach unten gelöst.
Du kannst in dem Fall nämlich nur noch in eine Richtung ,,Druck''erzeugen...und dass ist weiter Richtung Schlund(da der Hakenlöser ja nicht fest mit dem Haken verbunden ist).Aber selbst hier kommen dir angedrückte oder Widerhakenlose sehr entgegen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...Aber selbst hier kommen dir angedrückte oder Widerhakenlose sehr entgegen.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Nee, das ist mir auch klar, wegen dieser Problematik befürworte ich ja die Schonhaken uneingeschränkt.
Die Illustration war auch nur zur Veranschaulichung des Problems Hakenlösen, als Denkanstoß und als Aufklärung für die gedacht, die weiterhin auf Widerhaken nicht verzichten wollen, damit sie wenigstens in Zukunft, den ein oder anderen Fisch schonender vom Haken befreien.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Bei uns am Fereinssee darf man nur mit Schonhaken fischen und ich muss sagen beim Friedfischangeln verliert man desshalb nicht mehr Fische doch beim Raubfischangeln sind mir schon n paar gute wieder abgekommen|supergri

MFG WEISHEITSGRanate


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Hi,
ich habe es heute auf Grund von diesem Thread mal versucht .

Ich hatte heute 2 Karpfen und 3 Brassen mit angedrücktem Widerhaken  rausbekommen , konnte keinen Unterschied zu "normalen " Haken  feststellen.
Allerdings lassen sich die Widerhaken bei einem Haarhaken nur sehr  schwer andrücken , das geht nur mit einer gescheiten Zange.
Gruß Udo
ps. beim Spinnfischen heute mit Gummifisch habe ich mich noch nicht getraut :q


----------



## Janbr (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

@ Thomas & Udo

Ich denk aber doch das gerade beim Pilken und Spinnfischen der Widerhaken ziemlich egal sein duerfte, weil der Fisch ja praktisch den Koeder mit Schnur unter Spannung nimmt. Wenn ich nun die Schnur weiter unter Spannung halte, dann duerfte sich auch nix fehlen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Balaton1980 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

dann fischt doch einfach ohne haken - is wirklich schonend ohne ende 

will ja jetz nich unbedingt ein fass auf machen (passiert allerdings wohl trotzdem) aber die primäre wunde geht ja wohl vom haken an sich aus und nicht vom nicht angedrückten widerhaken 

widerhakenlos zu angeln ist meiner meinung nach eine angelei zur beruigung des gewissens - wenn mans glaubt |kopfkrat. es hat weder was mit sportlichkeit (die besteht zwischen angler und fisch eh nicht) noch mit schonung zu tun. wenn ich nen fisch schonen will, dann befisch bzw. drill ich ihn nicht, daher ja auch der begriff "schonzeit".

und jetz haut mal ordentlich in die tasten


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Thomas & Udo
> 
> weil der Fisch ja praktisch den Koeder mit Schnur unter Spannung nimmt.
> Gruss
> Jan



Hi,
ja ok , aber es passiert mir doch ab und zu das der Fisch unters Boot will und dann kommt es auch schon mal vor das er an der losen Schnur hängt.
Werde es morgen aber mal versuchen , ist ja nicht weiter schlimm wenn mir ein Fisch entkommt , fange die ja nicht um satt zu werden 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> dann fischt doch einfach ohne haken - is wirklich schonend ohne ende
> 
> will ja jetz nich unbedingt ein fass auf machen (passiert allerdings wohl trotzdem) aber die primäre wunde geht ja wohl vom haken an sich aus und nicht vom nicht angedrückten widerhaken
> 
> ...




Nö, stimmt nicht so ganz.

Der Sinn eines Schonhakens ist nicht, eine kleinere Wunde zu verursachen, sondern den Prozess des Abhakens zu vereinfachen, also den Fisch ohne großes Anfassen und rumporkeln vom Haken zu befreien.
Das geht bei Schonhaken wunderbar und da offenbart sich auch erst der Unterschied.

Ob man sie benutzt, ist wie so oft Sache der persönlichen Einstellung ( wenn´s nicht vorgeschrieben ist ).


----------



## Balaton1980 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

da setz ich mir doch selbst mal gleich ein verbot einer c&r diskussion


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> ...aber die primäre wunde geht ja wohl vom haken an sich aus und nicht vom nicht angedrückten widerhaken
> 
> widerhakenlos zu angeln ist meiner meinung nach eine angelei zur beruigung des gewissens - wenn mans glaubt |kopfkrat. es hat weder was mit sportlichkeit (die besteht zwischen angler und fisch eh nicht) noch mit schonung zu tun. wenn ich nen fisch schonen will, dann befisch bzw. drill ich ihn nicht, daher ja auch der begriff "schonzeit"...



Mit Verlaub, das ist äh... äh... naja... so nicht richtig oder man könnte sogar sagen völlig falsch.

Erstens muss man beim Fischen mit Widerhaken beim Hakensetzen deutlich mehr Druck ausüben, um den Haken - Widerhaken in den Fisch zu bringen.

Zweitens ist die Hakenverletzung ohne Widerhaken um einiges kleiner als eben mit, weil sich eben kein Widerhaken im Fischmaul dreht.

Drittens ist das Abhaken - wie schon von Ralle erwähnt - deutlich leichter und aus der Perspektive des Fisches vor allem erheblich kürzer.

Viertens gibt es zu der Thematik wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, die deine Aussagen eindeutig widerlegen. Die Verwendung von Schonhaken verringert die Hakmortalität gegenüber anderen Haken ganz erheblich.


----------



## Balaton1980 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist äh... äh... naja... so nicht richtig oder man könnte sogar sagen völlig falsch.
> 
> Erstens muss man beim Fischen mit Widerhaken beim Hakensetzen deutlich mehr Druck ausüben, um den Haken - Widerhaken in den Fisch zu bringen.
> 
> ...




die oben rotmarkierte sache lasse ich mir durchaus (nur aus logischer betrachtung) eingehen.

bei all den anderen dingen denk ich mir, was man sich doch alles einreden kann um nur solche banalen dinge wie schonhaken rechtfertigen zu können.

ps: jetz ma ehrlich - deutlich weniger druck beim anhieb - glaubste ja wohl selber nich. das müssen schon riesen haken sein die du fischt
(die "normale" widerhakengröße bzw -breite dürfte sich in der friedfischangelei im minimalen zehntelmillimeterbereich bewegen)


----------



## Janbr (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Fuenftens geht es nicht nur um C&R sondern auch um Fische in der Schonzeit oder unter mass.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Fuenftens geht es nicht nur um C&R sondern auch um Fische in der Schonzeit oder unter mass.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan




Mir geht es nur darum. Grade beim Fliegenfischen, aber auch beim Spinnfischen ist die Anzahl gehakter untermaßiger oft recht hoch und ein Schonhaken bzw. angedrückte Widerhaken schon sinnvoll. Wie auch z.B. das kastrieren des Drillings zum Zwilling oder gar Einzelhaken.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Zur Lektüre....

http://www.royal-flyfishing.com/cms/upload/bilder/Berichte/Catch/30_35_FiFli14.pdf

http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Theses/Thesis_BSc_Huhn.pdf


----------



## Janbr (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ralle

sag ich doch ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## hechti666 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Weißfischangeln - Ja
Macht sich sehr gut!
Raubfisch speziell Hecht - Nein
Die möchte ich sicher am Band haben, rütteln, schütteln, springen ne danke! Dafür setze ich aber auf kleinere Drillinge!
(Gufi-Angeln)


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Hi,
beim Spinnfischen mit Gummifisch funktioniert es auch , zumindest solange man die Schnur auf Spannung hält .
Allerdings hatte ich eben einen Zander knapp vorm Boot verloren , muss aber nicht am nicht vorhandenen Widerhaken gelegen haben , der zander hatte sich vorm Boot extrem geschüttelt.
Ich hatte den Widerhaken aber auch komplett entfernt ( Feile ) , nicht nur angedrückt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Janbr (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Und Udo, hat der Zander nun gesagt was mehr weh tut :m


----------



## Tauwürmer (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Ich habe auch eine zeit lang mit schonhaken gefischt.
Eigentlich ist es nicht anders als mit Widerhaken bloß: 
- Dass die Maden nicht auslaufen
- Das abhaken leichter geht 
- der Fisch nicht so leidet ...



Petri Heil


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schon mal mit Schonhaken gefischt?*

Hi,
Schonhaken werde ich nicht mehr verwenden , hatte heute wieder 2 Zander  verloren , direkt am Boot als die Schnur nicht auf Spannung war und ich  den Zander packen wollte.
Ok, mit Kescher wäre das vielleicht nicht passiert , aber ich möchte meine Fische eben mit der Hand landen.
Gruß Udo


----------

